

Ogg Theora, H.264 and the HTML 5 Browser Squabble - access_denied
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/07/06/ogg-theora-h-264-and-the-html-5-browser-squabble/

======
ZeroGravitas
This was reposted from Appleinsider, discussion of that here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691844>

------
shiranaihito
_Apple has also voiced concerns that Ogg Theora may be encumbered by unknown
patents. That risk isn’t significant to Mozilla and Opera, both of whom could
simply abandon the format for something else in the same way that the web
temporarily abandoned commercial support for GIF after Unisys tried to sue
everyone for using it. However, for a company like Apple that has built a
business that requires selling media content and supporting hardware
acceleration in mobile devices, it’s not possible to randomly drop a codec
technology when a submarine patent threat appears. Apple also has a bankroll
to attract patent trolls that Mozilla and Opera both lack._

